
AI Has Beaten Humans at Lip-Reading - vinnyglennon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602949/ai-has-beaten-humans-at-lip-reading/
======
coldtea
So? Lip-reading is a very mechanical task, 100% pattern recognition.

